# Jackson guys: Help me identify this Jackson/Charvel?



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2007)

I just picked this up at a Guitar Center one day blowout sale, for about the price of a full tank of gas. I have no clue what this is, other than the fact it has a DiMarzio and some kind of rail pickup in the neck. Jackson tuners, Jackson floyd, Ibanez-ish neck profile, etc.

Any help? Here are some pics.


----------



## noodles (Feb 17, 2007)

That is the absolute worst Floyd copy in existence. No one likes that trem, it isn't even good as a paper weight.

I'm not familiar with that pickup layout, but it is probably in the model series. Poplar or basswood body, MIJ, those aren't the original pickups.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah its pretty awful. I got it because I could sell that DiMarzio for more than I paid for the guitar, figured what the hell. The neck is nice at least. I obviously intend on parting it out and selling it.

The back of the neck plate says Texas, USA... but I know its not a USA model.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a 1988 Charvel Model 3DR. That was sort of a transitional model between the earlier Model 3's that had full-size Strat bodies, and the later "toothpaste logo" Charvel 375 model w/Dinky body that replaced the Model 3. The 3DR was only made in '88, and they're fairly uncommon. If you replaced the shitty trem on that guitar, you'd have a very nice workhorse guitar. They were made in Japan, like all of the other Charvels with the "Texas backplates". That the was headquarters of the company that imported them into the USA.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks man. Just what I wanted to know


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a Charvel Predator that kinda looks something like that:




[/IMG]


----------



## DBDbadreligion (Feb 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I just picked this up at a Guitar Center one day blowout sale, for about the price of a full tank of gas. I have no clue what this is, other than the fact it has a DiMarzio and some kind of rail pickup in the neck. Jackson tuners, Jackson floyd, Ibanez-ish neck profile, etc.



ok well i have a fort worth jackson/charvel, and from what i can read on the neck plate yours is a fort worth as well.
they are the body and neck are from japan, and the pickups and parts are American made. i love mine, it is a charvel model 3 with that same trem. the trem stays in tune really well for me. and when you add a tremolno to it, it becomes one sick guitar. the fort worth series were in the models of 1-6, mine is a three. yours is probally some kind of a model 1 or 2 or 5, because 4 and 6 were thru-necks.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 18, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I have a Charvel Predator that kinda looks something like that:[/IMG][/IMG]



Yeah, the Predator was the direct successor model to the Model 3DR, introduced in 1989. The Predator has the advantage of having the much superior Schaller trem, as compared to the crappy Jackson JT-6 trem. Apart from that and the "toothpaste" logo, they're pretty much the same.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Its the worst sounding guitar I've ever heard, im guessing the wiring is fucked. I intend on parting it out, selling the neck, body, pickups etc seperately and seeing what happens. I doubt its worth anything as is.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Yeah, the Predator was the direct successor model to the Model 3DR, introduced in 1989. The Predator has the advantage of having the much superior Schaller trem, as compared to the crappy Jackson JT-6 trem. Apart from that and the "toothpaste" logo, they're pretty much the same.



Yah i love the schaller. they feel so thick and sturdy. Its my beater guitar for in the bed/couch/kitchen/shower practice hehe.

@ Zimface - how much do you think youll get in parts?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

Just by looking at eBay completed auctions, it looks like the neck is worth $150-200 alone, the set of Jackson tuners if I recall were going for around $30, the DiMarzios probably around $25 each maybe, the body... not really sure... as much as $100 but more than likely $40-50. 

I paid $40 for this guitar so I'm not too worried about it


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll give you $50 for it complete, hows that sound?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

Nein


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 19, 2007)

40$ ... WOOOOO.....OOOW...
thats a great price


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Nein


 
You'd still be making a profit


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll pass


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 19, 2007)

Lucky man, I'd love to own an older Charvel like that. I'd just chuck in a new OFR and some new pups and I'd be rocking, what a deal!


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Its the worst sounding guitar I've ever heard, im guessing the wiring is fucked. I intend on parting it out, selling the neck, body, pickups etc seperately and seeing what happens. I doubt its worth anything as is.



Dude, don't part it out. I hate it when people do that. I play guitar because I'm in love with everything about the instrument, and seeing a whole guitar taken apart and the parts shipped off all over the world just kills me. It's like murder. If you're going to buy a guitar to resell it, then at least do it the dignity of selling it whole. :/


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

So you or whoever leaves me neg rep because I bought a guitar to part out? I have no need for this. I bought it because GC was selling it for $40 and I thought I could make some money on it. I didn't buy it because I loved or liked ANYTHING about the guitar. What the hell... it's worth NOTHING as a whole. It sounds like shit and it sold for $40! Once again, I purchased this for the sole reason to part out. Christ...


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 20, 2007)

Uh, I don't think Dave or Drew left you neg rep over it, Nick. I tend to agree with their sentiments - that's the one of the rarer "model" series Charvels - but it's yours to do with as you wish.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

So what man? It's still lame to give me a hard time over that. This guitar sounds like pure ass, the floyd is a disgrace, and I don't play 6'ers, I saw this for $40 and I thought I could sell the DiMarzio and the neck and make a few bucks? What's the big deal?

PS: If I thought I could get anything decent for it I would sell it as a whole, but nothing I can find on eBay indicates that... plus when something has a $40 pricetag at GC you don't think "wow this is valuable".... my friend used to make a ton of money parting out import Jacksons, so I figured I'd just give this a shot.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)

It's not a big deal, the only one making a big deal of it is whoever left you the neg rep, which is pretty silly.


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

Chill out, Nick. You've got plenty of positive rep, so a few negatives is nothing to worry about. The reputation system really is designed to keep the occasional negative from unjustly impacting your score.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> So what man? It's still lame to give me a hard time over that. This guitar sounds like pure ass, the floyd is a disgrace, and I don't play 6'ers, I saw this for $40 and I thought I could sell the DiMarzio and the neck and make a few bucks? What's the big deal?



Uh, I didn't see anyone giving you a "hard time", although Drew was a little, uh, over-dramatic about it. Drew expressed his opinion, Dave agreed with it, and no one was uncivil about it. Don't be so freakin' touchy.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

Well Drew's comment was the exact same time the neg rep was left, so sue me for making the connection  Either way, I'm sure this guitar would be nice with a different floyd and better pickups etc... but honestly I only bought it because I thought I could make a few bucks and I really could use the money, the cost of mastering 16 songs is very high!

I'm chill, just bothered me a bit, obviously it's not a big deal and I shouldn't have even bothered responding to it, but hey I can get riled up over stupid shit sometimes


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Well Drew's comment was the exact same time the neg rep I left, so sue me for making the connection  Either way, I'm sure this guitar would be nice with a different floyd and better pickups etc... but honestly I only bought it because I thought I could make a few bucks and I really could use the money, the cost of mastering 16 songs is very high!



Fair enough. If I had spare cash, I'd make you an offer on it, but the last thing I need at the moment is another project.

Mastering is, indeed, expensive - believe me, I know. Who you using?


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Once again, I purchased this for the sole reason to part out. Christ...



And that's what pisses me off, dude. 

Sorry, I'm a guitarist, not a collector or a businessman. It really hurts to watch a guitar, much less an unusual guitar that with a little work someone could have a lot of fun playing or learning on, being disassembled and sold on auction. 

Basically, it comes down to the fact that I look at the guitar as something that's worht WAY more than the sum of its parts, whereas your only interest is evidently the bottom line. If you don't like that, fine, I'd just appreciate it if you didn't leave me threatening negative reps for disagreeing with you.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Fair enough. If I had spare cash, I'd make you an offer on it, but the last thing I need at the moment is another project.
> 
> Mastering is, indeed, expensive - believe me, I know. Who you using?



The mastering place is called Gateway, a friend of mine who's had his albums done there recommended it to me. I may be able to get a discount but we'll see. There's another option I'm exploring as well but I don't know. Hopefully split up 4-5 ways the costs won't be too unbearable.



Drew said:


> And that's what pisses me off, dude.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a guitarist, not a collector or a businessman. It really hurts to watch a guitar, much less an unusual guitar that with a little work someone could have a lot of fun playing or learning on, being disassembled and sold on auction.
> 
> Basically, it comes down to the fact that I look at the guitar as something that's worht WAY more than the sum of its parts, whereas your only interest is evidently the bottom line. If you don't like that, fine, I'd just appreciate it if you didn't leave me threatening negative reps for disagreeing with you.



Whatever. And "Get off my back" is threatening? I don't see how that's the case, but ok dude


----------



## Makelele (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought this might fit here:

So what do you Jackson guys think about the Charvel Avengers? I saw one on auction over here, and I'm tempted to buy it.

here's a pic:


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

That looks pretty cool but I don't know much about it to give a worthy opinion.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 20, 2007)

Makelele said:


> I thought this might fit here:
> 
> So what do you Jackson guys think about the Charvel Avengers? I saw one on auction over here, and I'm tempted to buy it.
> 
> here's a pic:



The build quality is pretty good, but the trem (single-locking) is pretty craptacular, and the pickup arrangement can be a PITA to work with. If it's not too expensive, though, and in good shape, they're worthwhile guitars.


----------



## Makelele (Feb 20, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The build quality is pretty good, but the trem (single-locking) is pretty craptacular, and the pickup arrangement can be a PITA to work with. If it's not too expensive, though, and in good shape, they're worthwhile guitars.



I'd probably block the trem anyway, cause I've already got two guitars with trems. How is the pickup arrangement difficult? Does the slanted bridge pickup make a huge difference?

right now it's going for 350&#8364;, which seems to be a bit less than Charvel Model 4:s go for over here.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2007)

If I remember it's actually 2 singles instead of a humbucker route.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> If I remember it's actually 2 singles instead of a humbucker route.


 
it does seem that way, check out the pickup routing on the humbucker.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> If I remember it's actually 2 singles instead of a humbucker route.



Yeah, it is. For some reason Jackson though this was a good idea on several of their guitars in this time period. We've never actually figured out why.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

SO my question is who left the neg rep? *gossip mode* I'm no coward... if I neg rep (which is almost NEVER!) I leave my name.

Why? Cause fuck 'em, that's why. 



There. Happy positive rep left for Drew and Nick, 'cause I love my friends so much.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 20, 2007)

*sniff sniff*

Oh noes! A red mark on an internet forum! *dies*




BLOW ME...


A kiss.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2007)

aww happy rep, is it pink?


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> aww happy rep, is it pink?



It adds little polo shirts to your rep bar.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 20, 2007)

Those model series necks bolt right onto a Mexican Strat, and improve the hell out of said Strat  I'd get an OFR for it (the original 3dr), but someone will snap that neck right up, no problem if you part her out. Those are great necks.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah the neck is the only thing I like about the guitar. It plays very well. I took out the pickups, and it's an ancient DiMarzio Paf Pro in the bridge and the neck hot rail-ish thing has no markings so I have no clue what that is. It sounds so bad I have to think it's just wired wrong.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Dude, don't part it out. I hate it when people do that. I play guitar because I'm in love with everything about the instrument, and seeing a whole guitar taken apart and the parts shipped off all over the world just kills me. It's like murder. If you're going to buy a guitar to resell it, then at least do it the dignity of selling it whole. :/


I'd be inclined to agree. 

Zimbloth: I'm not blaming you or getting aggresiive - what you are suggesting is financially sound. It just gives me the no feeling.

Despite what everyone says the Charvel Model Series are are actually very nice (I own three) and i love them to pieces. Sure, they aren't the best guitars in the world, but they are good foundations on which to build a world domination network.

And your point about it sounding shit and therefore no-one would want it, can i draw your attention to a)Gibsons and b)the Bond Electraglide. People buy those, and they sound like ass. 

Still - its yours to do as you wish - and it was the second you paid $40 at GC for it. I think we were just expressing an opinion.

Besides, would you part out your old girlfriend for organs if she had an annoying voice that you didn't like the sound of?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

You're really missing the point dude  I don't _want _the guitar. I have no reason to be sentimental for it. I never liked it, I didn't buy it to play or enjoy. I bought it because I knew I could make some much needed money from it. I started this thread asking help identifying what this guitar was. Nothing more nothing less. I don't think it's appropriate to give a nasty attitude over it. I don't have to sell it as is out of "dignity", that's horseshit it's a guitar which means nothing to me.

I have NEVER parted out a guitar before, I love my guitars past and present, but I should not have to be given attitude because I saw a $40 guitar that I knew had a valuable neck, tuners & pickup and wanted to move on it. I'm sorry I love my guitars, but I have no emotional attachment to a beatup 1988 MIJ Charvel that sounds like dogshit. Like I said, there was probably something bad with the wiring but its irrelevant I have no desire for 6'ers. These have much more value parted out than as is.

If any of you guys feel as if this is some travesty and it's a living breathing piece that should not be disassembled or else the wood will come to life and go Lord of the Rings on me, then by all means, make an offer  Otherwise just let a dude make a few bucks in peace


----------



## Stitch (Feb 20, 2007)

I wasn't giving a nasty attitude. And I said, quite plainly i thought, that all we were offering was an opinion. I didn't do anymore or any less than that - I told you what i thought and why, and left it at that...

And what would you be looking for it as a whole entity?


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2007)

I wasn't talking about the guitar in question being anything you should be sentimentally attached to, Nick - I meant the guitar _in general_ in my post, not a specific guitar you own. I just absolutely hate to watch people part out guitars, especially when they buy them with the intent to part it out at a profit. As a guitarist (as opposed to a collector) first and foremost, it just really rubs me the wrong way, that this class of instrument I'm so passionate about is, to many people, something only fit to be diced up and sold at top dollar. 

You do what you gotta do, but don't expect me to like it. And this isn't anything personal directed at you, I've said the same to the last couple guys to try to part out guitars around here. It's not something I like watching. 



zimbloth said:


> These have much more *value* parted out than as is.



Emphasis my own, as this jumped out at me while re-reading your post - what I'm saying is that to me, a *guitar* always has more "value" than the neck, body, tuners, trem, pickups, pots, strings, and wiring that make it up. One you can _play_, while the other's just something you can exchange for cash. I just have a hard time believing a guitarist would look at an instrument that way, and it pisses me off whenever I see someone part out an otherwise playable guitar for that very reason.


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

I completely agree, Drew. I really don't walk past a clearance guitar and go, "Whoa, that thing would be worth three times as much parted out!" I usually think, "Whoa, that is a great bargin on a shredder than needs a little work to make it great. I would tell <local 15yo kid>'s parents that it is a much better instrument than <generic starter guitar>.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

Drew, I agree guitars definitely can be more valuable but the sum of their parts. Most of the time I'd agree with you, but this was a case where I got a letter from Guitar Center saying "Saturday morning huge blowout sale, 90% off everything". So I went hoping to: 1) Find a cool seven string or piece of gear I'd like for cheap or 2) Finding something cheap that I could resell and make some money. The Charvel is NOT FOR ME, so it fit #2. It's really not a big deal you know? This guitar, is not worth in terms of money, much of anything. But the necks etc are. So I mean it's just being smart.


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

Just couldn't leave it on the rack when there was a buck to be made, huh?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2007)

Enough.


----------

